# How old when you took your V home?



## jaclyns (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello everyone! I put down my deposit for my male vizsla in April and has been waiting ever since to bring him home! (trying so hard to be patient!). Last night i got an email from my breeder giving me the date when i can come pick him up, but when i looked at the calendar i noticed he'd only be 6 weeks old. is that too young? i realize most get their pups between 7 and 8 weeks. Am i over-thinking? Thanks so much!


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds a little early to be taking him away from his Mom and litter. /shrug.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That sounds like a week or two to early. Some breeders aren't even comfortable with 7 or 8 weeks either unless they know the client.
Check your dates and maybe something is a week off somewhere in the eMails. No matter what, express your concern to the breeder.

Congrat's on your new puppy.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Ditto the previous replies.

We could have taken Merc home at 8 weeks but because that was christmas eve (no he wasn't a christmas present, the timing just worked out that way) the breeder was happy to keep the puppies till new year if the house was going to be extra busy and not entirely suitable for new puppies. So we didn't take him home till nearly 10 weeks.


----------



## kelevra (Apr 15, 2010)

6 weeks sounds very early to me 

I would double check my dates then question the breeder as to why they feel its ok to let you have them at 6 weeks.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

To me a little extra time with litter mates seems to go a long way in socialization.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome XX
yes yes yes totally agree with everyones comments.....apparently they learn so much between 6/8 weeks through rough play with their litter mates and mom that you would probably take months to teach him to do, or not to do. 
check dates and you are correct ask why? Purdey's mom didn't want to fed her pups from 5 weeks onwards so she was weaned from then but our breeder still wouldn't let any pups go til 8/9 weeks- they were all vet checked, wormed flead and vacinated.
I can totally understand your impatience and excitment but the wait will pay off in the long run..especially for pup! 

congrats ( I am soooo jealous!)

BB


----------



## jaclyns (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks so much everyone. I emailed the breeder last night expressing my concern and asked her why she feels they can leave at 6 weeks. (and yes, i checked the calendar a ZILLION times just to check if i was crazy!)... but it's a litter of 12 and it seems as though everyone's going on that date to pick up their babies... so now I'm worried he still wont get the same socializing skills he needs if i leave him with just mom for another week or so when his litter-mates leave. wondering if i should just take him home and let my very well socialized dogs here socialize him. *shrug* ??? 

i called my sister and vented to her and she told me I'm totally over analyzing. but i think we all know how important V's are!


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

We took our Ava home at 8 weeks and I think that was early, I wish we would have kept her there a few more weeks. They learn alot from the siblings and the mother. I think had Ava had more teachings from mom on who's the boss, and biting we wouldn't have nearly the problems we have had with her.


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

We took our Drago home when he was nearly 8 weeks (one day before). 
In my opion the perfect moment... I wouldn't have taken him when he was younger. Here in Europe the minimum age, for a puppy, to travel without their mum, is 8 weeks. 
Our breeder brought Drago to us, from Hungary. Together with his mother and the other 4 brothers and sisters. He said he would get in trouble at the borders if he took the puppy's earlier. 
Besides, a puppy needs his brothers and sisters in the first weeks. And he needs his mom too. 

Different animal, same story. We took one of our cats home when he was 6 weeks. The breeder wanted to get rid of it. The cat had lots of socializing problems. Now, he is doing fine but I can see lots of differences with our other cat who was taken at 8 weeks. 

Six weeks is not dramatically but I hope you can convince your breeder to give the puppy's some more time with their mother! 

Good luck with your puppy! We have ours since two weeks now and are very proud owners!


----------



## Kimm992 (Apr 20, 2010)

Our breeder says the puppies are reading to leave their mother after 49 days (7 weeks).

We're getting our little guy after 7 weeks - maybe 7 1/2 weeks depending on when we can get there!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We took Mischa home a day before her 8 week mark. 

I read somewhere (I think Cesar's puppy book) that dog's will go through an irrational fear stage between I think 6-8 weeks and it's best for them to stay with their litter and let them work it out?


----------



## Kimm992 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think there are varying opinions on this. There are lots of books/resources that say 49 days is the standard for a puppy to leave the litter.

There are also lots of resources that say 8 weeks.

I think if 49 days was very detrimental to the puppy then it wouldn't be such a widely accepted practice to send them home at that time.

I think at the end of the day you should do whatever you're comfortable with!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

here's an interesting article.....
http://www.shorthairs.net/AboutGSPs/Whentogetyourpuppy/tabid/230/Default.aspx

I agree with Kimm992, do whatever you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie was 8 or 9 weeks when we got her.


----------



## jaclyns (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Kimm992  and Crazy Kian... That was such an interesting article! A lot of insight and gave me much reassurance.


----------

